# OOPS! GSD K-9 bites woman



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

A K-9 which was running loose in a grassy area (his handler was with him) ran up to a woman coming out of the police station and bit her!

Gastonia police dog makes mistake bite, woman taken by ambulance to hospital | police, dog, gastonia - Gaston Gazette


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Someone needs some remedial training!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Shhhhhh! You hear that rumble? The lawyers are swarming


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Kris10 said:


> Shhhhhh! You hear that rumble? The lawyers are swarming


They can hear a law suit 1/2 mile away. I suspect there will be some policy reviews over this incident.

dFrost


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He probably shouldn't have made the comment "the dog has a mind of its own". That like throwing food to the sharks while swimming and expecting a good outcome


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

This guy is saying some really stupid things.

_"Duncan said he expects Gastonia Police Department to pay for the woman’s medical treatment._

_“It would be very similar to damaging somebody’s property, I don’t know if the city has insurance provisions that would take care of it or if we would take care of it directly,” Duncan said."_

Since when is being attacked now considered property damage?

I don't know why the dog didn't recall at the time, no dog is ever 100% reliable, but perhaps he should rethink letting the K9's off-leash outside the police department.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

A little "stupid"....goes a long way....:doggieplayball:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well thats just a big ol' whoopsy all around isnt it?


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> well thats just a big ol' whoopsy all around isnt it?


Or as we say in our department: "that'll be a memo'.

DFrost


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Is three months training typical?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Samba said:


> Is three months training typical?


sounds awfully short to me. That can't be enough training to be safe on the road. Three months? Really?


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> Since when is being attacked now considered property damage?
> 
> .


I dont know, was she enlisted, then she is Goverment property..


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Samba said:


> Is three months training typical?


It's not atypical. Most patrol dog schools are 12 to 15 weeks. Mine is 14 weeks.

DFrost


----------

